# Suche ein MMO(RPG) ohne &quot;Fantasy&quot;



## Mifrgr (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche ein MMO(RPG) ohne Magie/Dämonen/Untoten und dergleichen, das  ist nichts für mich. Mir ist es wichtig einen Character zu spielen (kein  Schiff/Panzer oder sonstiges). 

Wenn ihr da was kennt dann bitte gerne her damit.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Dezember 2019)

Star Wars - The old Republic fällt mir da so aus dem Stehgreif ein.


----------



## MrFob (1. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Star Wars - The old Republic fällt mir da so aus dem Stehgreif ein.



Wobei Star Wars ja auch Space Fantasy ist.  Haha, nur Spass, ist schon ein guter Kandidat, vor allem wenn es um eher klassische MMORPG Mechaniken geht.

Mir wuerde jetzt spontan sowas einfallen wie GTA Online (aber ist halt nicht wirklich ein RPG).

Ansonsten gibt es nochy Secret World, dass aber glaube ich auch recht viele Fantasy/Mystery Elemente hat (und k.A. ob das noch gross gespielt wird).

Im SciFi Bereich gaebe es Eve Online und Elite Dangerous aber da spielt man tatsaechlich eher ein Schiff als einen Charakter. Das SciFi MMO, in dem man tatsaechlich einen Charakter spielt ist halt Star Citizen, das ist aber halt nach wie vor ind er Alpha und weit weg von irgendeinem fertigen Zustand.

Das sind leider im moment so die besten Beispiele, die mir einfallen. Leider gibt es da nicht so viel Auswahl.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wobei Star Wars ja auch Space Fantasy ist.  Haha, nur Spass,



Naja, nicht wirklich Spass.
Er will halt keine Magie, da ist er mit Star Wars falsch beraten.


----------



## MrFob (1. Dezember 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, nicht wirklich Spass.
> Er will halt keine Magie, da ist er mit Star Wars falsch beraten.



Hey, die Macht ist doch keine Magie. Sind doch nur Midichlorianer in den Zellen, die es einigen erlauben das Energiefeld zu erspueren, dass alle Lebewesen miteinander verbindet. 

Was ich aber eigentlich meinte ist, dass Star Wars trotzdem ein Kandidat fuer den OP sein koennte, weil es zumindest kein klassisches Fantasy Setting (sprich Mittelalter-Fantasy) ist. Kommt halt darauf an, was er genau meint. Komplett ohne irgend eine Art Magie kommen eigentlich fast keine RPGs aus. Es bietet einfach zu viele Gameplay Moeglichkeiten.


----------



## Mifrgr (1. Dezember 2019)

Wow, erstmal danke für eure Antworten. Ich war da anscheinend etwas ungenau, also swtor wäre tatsächlich in Ordnung, ich hab weniger was gegen übernatürliche Kräfte als eher gegen diese untote/dämonische (finde die Vieher eklig, kann da nix mit anfangen)


----------



## Mifrgr (3. Dezember 2019)

Wenn noch weitere Ideen da sind , gerne her damit


----------



## pamphilahayward (27. Dezember 2019)

Es müssen Science-Fiction-MMOs sein. Ich wähle einige auf techbigs
Planetside 1 & 2 (militärische Science Fiction)
Kriegsrahmen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Dezember 2019)

Defiance wäre da noch etwas unerwähntes. 
Da gibt es auch ne Serie zu, spielt auf der teilweise umterraformten Erde mit mehreren Alienrassen.

Das hat letztes Jahr erst einn Reboot erhalten.
https://www.trionworlds.com/defiance/de/game/


----------



## Mifrgr (28. Dezember 2019)

pamphilahayward schrieb:


> Es müssen Science-Fiction-MMOs sein. Ich wähle einige auf techbigs
> Planetside 1 & 2 (militärische Science Fiction)
> Kriegsrahmen



müssen es nicht. Im Gegenteil, reine Shooter sind genauso die falsche Richtung, ich hab nix gegen ein bisschen Fantasy, solange es alles im Rahmen bleibt (siehe SWTOR = Macht) 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Defiance wäre da noch etwas unerwähntes.
> Da gibt es auch ne Serie zu, spielt auf der teilweise umterraformten Erde mit mehreren Alienrassen.
> 
> Das hat letztes Jahr erst einn Reboot erhalten.
> https://www.trionworlds.com/defiance/de/game/



Ist auch "nur" ein Online Shooter.

Ich brauche kein Roleplay oder große Story, aber die klassischen Elemente wie z.b Dungeons und Raids, Rollenverteilung etc. müssen schon drin sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Dezember 2019)

Mifrgr schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Roleplay oder große Story, aber die klassischen Elemente wie z.b Dungeons und Raids, Rollenverteilung etc. müssen schon drin sein.


Sind es doch auch, ein Onlineshooter a la Destiny oÄ. ist damit nicht so ganz zu vergleichen, es ist eher ein Mittelding als Shooter und das was man von klassischen MMO kennt.
Genaugenommen "schießt" ein Magier bei WoW/Teso/beliebig  ja auch nur. 

Das Ding ist von Trion, die auch bei Archeage und Rift gemacht haben, guck dir doch einfach mal ein paar LetsPlays dazu an oder teste es einfach, kost ja nix mehr meine ich ?!


----------



## Mifrgr (28. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sind es doch auch, ein Onlineshooter a la Destiny oÄ. ist damit nicht so ganz zu vergleichen, es ist eher ein Mittelding als Shooter und das was man von klassischen MMO kennt.
> Genaugenommen "schießt" ein Magier bei WoW/Teso/beliebig  ja auch nur.
> 
> Das Ding ist von Trion, die auch bei Archeage und Rift gemacht haben, guck dir doch einfach mal ein paar LetsPlays dazu an oder teste es einfach, kost ja nix mehr meine ich ?!



So ich habe jetzt mich nochmal komplett durch die Website bearbeitet und mir gameplay und letsplay Videos angeguckt.
Es ist und bleibt ein Shooter. Ob da jetzt Mehrplayer a la pve/PvP drinne ist, spielt für mich keine Rolle, es bleibt ein reiner Shooter , da keine andere Möglichkeit besteht zu kämpfen außer halt eben Schusswaffen.

Davon Mal ab finde ich es ist ein Unterschied ob ich Patronen auf jemanden schieße oder Feuer/Frost oder sonstige kugeln/Blitze etc^^


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2019)

Mifrgr schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt mich nochmal komplett durch die Website bearbeitet und mir gameplay und letsplay Videos angeguckt.
> Es ist und bleibt ein Shooter. Ob da jetzt Mehrplayer a la pve/PvP drinne ist, spielt für mich keine Rolle, es bleibt ein reiner Shooter , da keine andere Möglichkeit besteht zu kämpfen außer halt eben Schusswaffen.
> 
> Davon Mal ab finde ich es ist ein Unterschied ob ich Patronen auf jemanden schieße oder Feuer/Frost oder sonstige kugeln/Blitze etc^^



Es hat schon viele MMORPG Anleihen und vom Gameplay ist die Steuerung auch eher MMORPG als normaler Shooter. 
Die Frage ist, was willst du denn? Eine Realwelt-Simulation ohne (unrealistische) Kämpfe aber wie ein MMORPG aufgemacht? Da wirst du lange suchen müssen. Vielleicht erklärst du mal genauer, nach was du eigentlich suchst. Im offline Bereich wärst du z.B. mit Mount & Blade oder Kingdom Come dann besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2019)

Dann fallen mir nur die steinalten Neocron oder Anarchy Online ein.


----------



## fud1974 (30. Dezember 2019)

Was ist denn mit dem Star Trek MMORPG? 

"Star Trek Online"?

Da ist wohl auch das Schiff wichtig, aber man hat auch einen Charakter wenn ich das richtig sehe... 

Sieht zwar alles etwas hölzern aus aber wird wohl noch gespielt?


----------



## McDrake (30. Dezember 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Star Trek MMORPG?
> 
> "Star Trek Online"?
> 
> ...


Grade wenn man ST mag, hats nen gewissen Charme. Fands damals aber bissl klobig.


----------



## Mifrgr (1. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es hat schon viele MMORPG Anleihen und vom Gameplay ist die Steuerung auch eher MMORPG als normaler Shooter.
> Die Frage ist, was willst du denn? Eine Realwelt-Simulation ohne (unrealistische) Kämpfe aber wie ein MMORPG aufgemacht? Da wirst du lange suchen müssen. Vielleicht erklärst du mal genauer, nach was du eigentlich suchst. Im offline Bereich wärst du z.B. mit Mount & Blade oder Kingdom Come dann besser aufgehoben.



Kein Problem, kann ich machen:

Also ich hätte gerne die klassischen Themenpark MMORPG: Quest Dungeon Raid. Realistisch muss es gar nicht sein, ich fand z.b die Comic Optik von Wildstar ziemlich cool... Es geht mir weniger um ein realistisches Setting als mehr weg von diesem extrem mystischen, ich meine klar, konkret gesehen ist jegliche Form von übernatürlichen (telekinese telephatie und selbst z.b die Macht bei Star Wars) mythisch, aber mir geht es darum das ich kein bock hat das ich bei spielen ständig irgendwelche untoten oder dämonischen Fratzen vor der Nase hab...

Was die Steuerung angeht kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber wenn ich mit ner Knarre durch die Gegend renne und auf Leute zielen muss ist das für mich ein Shooter, kann man sicherlich drüber streiten,aber für mich ist es nichts.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Dann fallen mir nur die steinalten Neocron oder Anarchy Online ein.



jau hab ich beide auch auf dem Schirm,aber da kriegste ja wirklich Augenkrebs beim spielen



fud1974 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Star Trek MMORPG?
> 
> "Star Trek Online"?
> 
> ...



Ja du hast zwar ein Char, aber gespielt wird da tatsächlich fast nur mit dem Schiff


----------

